# AMD GPU Hardware Encoder



## CaicosIslands (Dec 12, 2021)

CaicosIslands submitted a new resource:

AMD GPU Hardware Encoder - Encode video with hardware acceleration on AMD GPUs.



> OBS ships with an existing AMD GPU encoder which is sadly outdated and unmaintained. This plugin is a rewrite of the original fixing several bugs in the process.
> As an additional feature it supports texture based encoding which makes GPU encoding even less CPU intensive.
> In it's current state the settings page exposes all encoder settings directly making it hard to understand for non technical users. In the future I might work on simplifying it.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ReaperX912 (Feb 12, 2022)

ok so i downloaded the file what do i do with the file now?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Feb 16, 2022)

ReaperX912 said:


> ok so i downloaded the file what do i do with the file now?



This should go into the same place all other plugins go, in my case, C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit.

It add twoi entries to the "Encoder" pulldown menu on the "Output" settings window when the output mode is set to "Advanced". They'll say "AMF AMD CPU" and "AMF AMD GPU".

Hope this helps.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## CmdData (Feb 22, 2022)

Hey there everyone,
Found this little plugin quite by accident to help remedy my exceedingly high CPU usage when streaming especially CPU intensive titles since my current CPU is only a 11400F. I am using an MSI 6600xt at 1080p on a 165hz monitor and did some brief testing with Frameview to see how much of a difference this tools makes. I did absolutely no tweaking whatsoever so if I do plan to do some more in-depth testing I would love some guidance on optimizing this plugin!









						imgur.com
					

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com
				




For the test I used the firing range in Apex Legends and ran from one side to the other which takes about 16 seconds. The graph titles should explain what they show, the vertical axis is in percentage CPU used, the horizontal is time though because of frameviews weird timekeeping I don't know the exact increments, I assume 250 or 500ms.


----------



## NiezVN (Feb 23, 2022)

why is it not working?


----------



## viiiin (Jun 28, 2022)

Hi everyone, do anyone from you have optimized config of this encoder? Can you share here? Thank you!


----------



## Deshmus7 (Jun 29, 2022)

How to add it in OBS encoder? 
|Using GPU RX 6500XT

I invested my hard earned money in this...and facing this with AMD now..


----------



## rajhlinux (Jul 4, 2022)

Is there anything for this for FreeBSD?


----------

